

Ask HN: What do you use to collect beta testers email? - Concours

I'm trying to collect Beta testers for ggmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/ , I've set a google form to do that here: http://www.gmbhnews.com/make-mobile-site/mobilize/beta-tester , what do you use collect beta testers credentials ?
======
sammville
You can develop your database to collect it for you or preferably use
mailchimp email form to collect emails.

~~~
Concours
I don't want to use a database for that, Mailchimp could solve the problem
indeed, I'll give it a try.

